# new split orienting but not foraging?



## BradC (Apr 4, 2015)

My local guy told me that even though they are doing orientation flights, it could be a few more days before they start foraging. They will slowly start getting farther away from the colony.


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Brad. i keep peeking in the top to make sure they are still all there and busy. Queen is roaming the newly hatched comb and saw her laying so i just have to let them do it. painted up a 2nd level to put on soon enough once another frame or 2 of the capped brood i put in emerge out.


----------



## Stlnifr (Sep 12, 2010)

I use election posters as water proof lids also.


----------



## Grasshopper (Apr 20, 2013)

If you made your nuc up with capped brood, then they will hatch and have to mature enough to perform the other jobs. Orientation comes a little later. I would feed them a little because it will take a week or two before you have enough bees to care for brood AND forage. They'll raise brood first and as the numbers increase, you'll see more foraging going on. It always amazes me at how quickly those new nucs take off once the population gets balanced. It's a numbers game for sure.


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea, I did see some getting after it yesterday afternoon. I just finished painting a 2nd level for them so I can throw a comb of (likely) syrup from the big hive in there later today. Also want to check on the queen cell i saw them start the other day since i have a fresh frame of eggs i can give them if it isn't looking too good.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

When you split them, the foragers went back to the old hive, what you have is lots of nurse bees. Did they have some honey and pollen when you split them?
They will be foraging soon enough.


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea, Most of the frames had a nice cap of honey on the top and some edges. I added a frame of open and capped nectar/honey from the other hive and a 2nd box like a feeder but with the option of starting to build too. 

I assume that the large amount of queen cells in the original hive will get worked out once one of them emerges. (i put the queen in the nuc)

can't wait for both to be situated and normal again haha


----------



## Terry C (Sep 6, 2013)

JakeDatc said:


> Yea, Most of the frames had a nice cap of honey on the top and some edges. I added a frame of open and capped nectar/honey from the other hive and a 2nd box like a feeder but with the option of starting to build too.
> 
> I assume that the large amount of queen cells in the original hive will get worked out once one of them emerges. (i put the queen in the nuc)
> 
> can't wait for both to be situated and normal again haha


 You might want to pinch all but 2 of those queen cells or , if you have the resources , use some of them to start nucs . Leave 2 on the same frame , if all those cells emerge you may find your bees swarming with the virgins . I had that happen , put 2 frames with cells in a nuc with brood/food/pollen and a couple of frames with foundation . They swarmed the next day and I caught them and put them back in the nuc ... later that day AR Beekeeper and I found 3 queens in that nuc . Lesson learned !


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea, i'd rather them not do that. I don't have the room for more hives so i'll go in tomorrow and nuke all but the best looking ones. 

tried to get a pic of one of the nice cells today but they wouldn't stay off of it long enough to take the picture haha oh well, i'll try again tomorrow. 

thanks guys


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

Went in today to the main hive and took out all but 2-3 cells so they won't do anything crazy. 

then finally broke my stingless streak by being lazy and picking up my tools after i had taken my jacket off. right above the eyebrow.. a skilled shooter  Ahh well.. now i have my venom therapy for the year


----------

